
GitHub after Microsoft: How it has changed - rbanffy
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3335256/github-platform/github-after-microsoft-how-it-has-changed.html#tk.rss_applicationdevelopment
======
aldoushuxley001
Interesting perspective. I'm tempted to move back to GitHub following their
allowing free private repos, but I'm also hesitant to trust Microsoft. Might
just stay with Bitbucket ..

------
systematical
Moving away from github "cause Microsoft" strikes me as an odd move fueled by
90s and early 2000s spite. I'm sure there are legitimate technical reasons to
choose gitlab over github. But for a mature product and development team I saw
no need to make the switch in our organization. The sky still hasn't fallen.

~~~
fartcannon
The reason to ditch a specialized product after it is acquired by a large, old
user hostile firm is because they have the ability to turn the heat up slowly.
They can wait you out.

~~~
Voloskaya
And if/when they do, you leave once the temperature is too hot.

Doing it before is just premature optimization.

~~~
fartcannon
You'll be too entrenched by then and your org will be too dependant. At that
point, you'll use fancy mental gymnastics to justify the, for example,
impossible to disable telemetry. Get out while you can.

------
fmjrey
Maybe Microsoft has left Github doing its own thing, but they're still using
their operating systems to massively spy on users. I cannot help but think
Github is not longer neutral: its business used to be about code repository
and only that, but now it's also about all the things Microsoft does and wants
to protect. Actual and potential competitors legitimately can wonder how
private their code is.

------
amelius
At least they're not Oracle ...

------
xfitm3
[https://outline.com/VWkneB](https://outline.com/VWkneB)

~~~
skinnymuch
That doesn’t show the full article either. Cuts off where the real article
cuts off too.

